# First fattie - BEC with Q-View



## downstatesmoker (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all,

This is my first fattie. 

1.5 lbs Johnsonville Maple Sausage taken out of the casing (can't find good roll sausage around here unless it's Italian sausage). I rolled out the sausage using a 1 gallon Ziploc (thanx to posts on this board for that trick). Turned out on Saran Wrap and added Cheddar/Colby Blend:


Added cooked (not crisp) bacon:


6 scrambled eggs:


I started the grill up at at 5:30AM, thought I would give my coworkers a treat before I leave for Italy for 10 days (leaving tomorrow) and of course get 1 more smoke in. I got the coals going right away. Rolled the fattie the night before and set in the chill chest wrapped in Saran Wrap.

Took the fattie out and let it sit while the smoker got rolling (roughly 1 hour):


After 1 hour at 225 degrees/maple+oak smoke:


At that point I spritz it with apple juice. 15 minutes later spritzed it again with AJ. At 1.5 hours I foiled the sucker and let it go till it got to an internal temp of 165. (roughly 2.5 hours)

Wrapped it in a second piece of foil, dropped it in a cooler and covered it in a jacket to keep it warm. Cut it when I got to the office:


Next time I think I would want to add less eggs (maybe 4 instead of 6). I had a minor blowout but didn't seem to "ruin" the fattie. I also want to add some more kick, maybe a brown sugar/red cayenne pepper rub. Anyone have any recommendations?

Thank you again for all the help I received on this board. I would never have even thought to do this without this board.

Hope it helps anyone thinking about putting together a fattie.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 19, 2008)

OK now I'm really hungry that fatty looks good and have a great trip


----------



## seboke (Jun 19, 2008)

Sure 2 less eggs will take a lot of the strain off the "shell".  You could see the cheese in your fatty before ya put it to smoke, there's your blowout!  Looks real tasty, great job!!


----------



## fireguy (Jun 19, 2008)

looks great, is that a cork holding your temp probe?? does it hold up well for many smokes??


----------



## sweethanky (Jun 19, 2008)

oh man nice fattie..........man i need to try one


----------



## erain (Jun 19, 2008)

good lookin fatty. looks good even with the blowout!!!!


----------



## krusher (Jun 19, 2008)

great job !!   have a good time in Italy


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 19, 2008)

First time I tried it, and realized my maverick cuts out at 212 degrees (just says High for the temp above that).  I'm going to work on another therm and see if that works next time.

Thank you for all the encouragement.  I knew before the fattie went on I was looking at a blowout but figured "ahh the heck with it".  Next time 2 less eggs, maybe a small amount of salsa...... Ahh next time


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 19, 2008)

Great lookin fatty. I gotta try a breakfast one. You done good DownstateSmoker. Have a safe trip


----------



## cbucher (Jun 19, 2008)

making me hungry


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 19, 2008)

That's the spirit!

Smoke 'em if ya got 'em... roll 'em if you don't... THEN smoke 'em!


----------



## daboys (Jun 19, 2008)

Blowout? Didn't even see it. Couldn't get my eyes past the center of that thing. Looks very tasty!!!


----------



## allen (Jun 19, 2008)

To Me u did great, blow out or no blow out, Your imagination is your greatest asset, try onions,peppers,etc....


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

Great first fattie!
YUMMY fat, fat, fattie!!  Good on the q-vue too, you play well!!
Points to ya! well done!


----------



## gt2003 (Jun 20, 2008)

Very Nice Fatty DSM.  Keep up the good work.  Blowouts are just part of it sometimes.  I bet it still tasted great!


----------



## mr porky (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't care much for eggs, but I'd want seconds on that!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you all, sorry I've been a bit absent, just got back from Vacation.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 11, 2008)

to kick it up a notch chop up some fresh penoes and throw in there works for me


----------

